# Upgrade et idées du Macintosh



## robindeslendemains (26 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous, 

Il m'est arrivé une idée farfelue ! j'ai envie de refaire et d'upgrade un Macintosh classic. En effet, le design adopté sur cet ordinateur est juste génial, j'aimerais aussi bien l'utiliser en tant que déco qu'à usage d'ordinateur normal. Pour que vous puissiez un peu plus comprendre le concept je vous mets cette vidéo qui illustre parfaitement ce que je veux faire : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nguN392TH-g&list=FLx1yzEY0rClr_Nzhm8SG-wg .

Ce que je vais faire c'est d'évidemment récupérer un vieux Macintosh HS et enlever tous ses boyaux. À la place je mettrai très certainement un Mac mini avec un écran de 9 pouces s'adaptant au cadre du Macintosh Classic. Cependant, j'aimerais le rendre davantage parfait, est-il possible de mettre un écran tactile sur un Mac mini ? il passerait de dépasser, Classic à futuriste ! 
La boite du Macintosh est également très grande à l'intérieur, un simple Mac mini et un écran laissent la boite carrément vide. Si vous avez des idées de ce que je pourrais rajouter d'utile ou d'innovant, faites le moi savoir !

Merci ! 

Robin


----------



## woz86 (26 Mai 2021)

Salut,

J’en ai déjà fait un, voici le sujet :






						Macintosh Classic custom
					

Voici un petit projet que j’avais en tête et maintenant j’ai quasiment tout les éléments pour le commencer, qui sont :  Un Mac Mini A1103 (première génération) La coque d’un Classic  Un écran lcd 10,1 pouces   Le Mac Mini va déjà recevoir une mise à jour car il est actuellement sous Mac OS X...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## woz86 (26 Mai 2021)

Avant de me lancer dans le projet, j’ai vu la même vidéo que toi.
Je n’ai pas encore fini toutes les finitions, il faut que je fasse faire le cadre pour mettre l’écran en impression 3D par exemple.


----------



## robindeslendemains (31 Mai 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Avant de me lancer dans le projet, j’ai vu la même vidéo que toi.
> Je n’ai pas encore fini toutes les finitions, il faut que je fasse faire le cadre pour mettre l’écran en impression 3D par exemple.


Hey ! merci pour la réponse ! 
J’avais effectivement vu ton post qui s’inspire complètement de la vidéo, ça m’a pas mal inspiré, mais la chose que je souhaite est l’installation d’un écran tactile ou d’autres idées ce qui est différents. Je mettrais un mac mini un peu plus récent en revanche tel qu’un 2014. Après, pour l’impression en 3D j’ai envoyé le model 3D à un magasin qui m’en demande 25€, j’ai trouvé ça un peu excessif pour une bidouille pareille après je peux me tromper… tu as fait quoi comme autres finitions ? 
Merci !


----------



## woz86 (31 Mai 2021)

robindeslendemains a dit:


> tu as fait quoi comme autres finitions


Je vais mettre un adaptateur USB vers ADB afin de garder le clavier d'origine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2021)

robindeslendemains a dit:


> Après, pour l’impression en 3D j’ai envoyé le model 3D à un magasin qui m’en demande 25€, j’ai trouvé ça un peu excessif pour une bidouille pareille après je peux me tromper…


Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais il me semble bien que les "recharges" pour imprimante 3D coûtent nettement plus cher que celles pour "jet d'encre", et par ailleurs, lorsqu'un commerçant te demande 25€, une fois les charges déduites, il ne lui reste pas plus de 8 à 9 € pour acheter les dites cartouches, plus d'autres fournitures *ET* se payer de son travail.


----------

